# Where to find Sylvania Aquastar T8 Bulbs in the U.S.



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone know where to find Sylvania Aquastar T8 bulbs in the U.S., 4 ft and 2 ft lengths? I'd sincerely appreciate if anyone could suggest a good source.
Thanks,
Fishstein


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You might try calling Sylvania's customer service and see if they can help you locate a retailer.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Aaron, but I had already contacted Sylvania North America (which is Osram Sylvania) - since the bulb is made by a Sylvania European subsidiary, they did not know who would carry the bulb in the U.S. I have some calls into several major Sylvania distributors and I'm hoping they'll find them. In the meantime, I'd sincerely appreciate it if anyone had any good U.S. sources for the bulb in T8 48 inch and T8 24 inch.
Thanks,
Fishstein


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Let us know if you find some. I know I'm always on the lookout for new T5 bulbs as the market is limited here.


----------



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

If I can't find any I'm going to pick up Aquarelles in the UK next week on a business trip for now. They are pretty much identical in photosynthetic efficiency and only slightly different in visible light output. Both will work very well for me. I'm sharing some bulbs with fellow local plant aquarists. If I find a good source for T5s for you, I'll let you know. Let me know what sizes you are looking for and what type of qualities.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I have a 48" fixture. I'm not in immediate need of bulbs, but thanks for the offer. I just keep my eye out for new ones for future use.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Try this site:
http://www.servicelighting.com/?source=Google.com-SylvaniaBulbs


----------

